# Muay Thai High Roundhouse Kick.



## alphacat (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey guys.

In parallel with my gym classes, I'm working out on my flexibility at home.
Since I use high kicks as an indication of my progress, I wanted to ask you please if you could separate each of the moves that the roundhouse kick comprises and write them down here.

I'd be very thankful for that 

Thank you.
​


----------



## BLACK LION (Sep 19, 2009)

I would first off practice getting those knees as high up as possible then work on extending... 
Also work on getting the pivot down on the support leg... the rotation has to be on the balls of the foot going in the direction of the kick... 
When the strike lands the support foot should be facing about 5 oclock depending...  

1st... get those knees up.


----------



## alphacat (Sep 19, 2009)

You're so right.
I just tried it out, and when I first lift my knee high towards the target, its easier to reach higher when you finally extend the leg.​ 
Now that I understood how it should go, I wanted to ask you please few certain questions:​ 
1. When you're just starting to lift your knee, as you begin to twist your body (using the back foot), what should be the angle between the knee and the groin? (Assuming that when you normally lift your knee upwards, the angle between them is zero).
Currently (instinctively), when I kick, the initial angle is 45 degrees.​ 
2. When does come the point that you should start extending your leg?
How much should your body be twisted already just before the leg's extension begins?​ 
Thanks.​


----------



## Wagonmancer (Sep 20, 2009)

Your thinkin' to much. Your angles aren't gonna be exact when your fighting. Sometimes you gotta make your pivot quicker/shorter to reach your mark. Your kicking leg should never really be bent in the first place either. Obviously not locked straight, but you don't want it bent like your throwing a knee.


----------



## alphacat (Sep 20, 2009)

Wagonmancer said:


> Your thinkin' to much. Your angles aren't gonna be exact when your fighting. Sometimes you gotta make your pivot quicker/shorter to reach your mark. Your kicking leg should never really be bent in the first place either. Obviously not locked straight, but you don't want it bent like your throwing a knee.


 
Thank for the answer bro.

Regarding the two issues which I've raised.





 
1. It is seen in the above video that he starts pushing his knee in 45 degrees forward.

2. Moreover, up to the following point that I froze, his leg isnt extended over 90 degrees.


----------



## Akira (Sep 20, 2009)

Your let should be straight when it connects.

However I've been to some western muay thai gyms that disagree with this, I'm just posting how I've been taught in BKK.


----------



## BLACK LION (Sep 21, 2009)

My leg extends upon contact and pushes off/through the target... 
I wouldnt worry about angles... I would worry more about structural integrity...  The pivot alone can make or break you kicking prowess... 
I would also worry more about timing and coordinating the different sections involved in this whole process...  You dont want to habituate telegraphing your kicks...   
Also, the head is the last thing to move assuming there is a full rotation after the kick...


----------



## alphacat (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey fellas,

We practiced today the high roundhouse kick, and I faced this problem that I lost balanced after my leg hit the pad, or after my partner blocked my kick.

I couldn't get straight back to fighting stance position.
Sometimes by body rotated 360 degrees (since my leg pushed the pad all the way through), and sometimes my supporting foot just couldn&#8217;t stay on the floor since I lost balance.

Do you have any tips for me how to get back straight to fight stance after my roundhouse kick hits the opponent's head?

Thanks.​


----------



## mariaclara (Oct 7, 2009)

> Do you have any tips for me how to get back straight to fight stance after my roundhouse kick hits the opponent's head?



repetitions. 
many repetitions until your whole body develops muscles which keep you in balance. 
keep repeating until your whole body "memorizes" the movement. 

best is to video yourself kicking rndhse.
check for points where you felt awkwardness.

then, demonstrate your kick to your coach so he can give pointers.


----------



## alphacat (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Maria.

You mentioned that part of the problem is muscles not being strong enough.
Are you talking about the muscles of the supporting leg?

Perhaps the supporting leg can&#8217;t hold my body steady at the moment of impact and therefore I&#8217;m losing balance and don&#8217;t manage getting back to fight stance


----------



## mariaclara (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes. I guess that's part of it.

it's more of  your body getting familiarized with new movements.

while your supporting leg does carry the  brunt of your weight,
your whole body is involved in keeping your balance.

After many repetitions , you don't even have to think /be conscious of the movements. 

it becomes reflex. 

Uke moves, your body senses an opening, your roundhouse just
kicks out. 

No more, 

"Ah, if he moves that way, I counter with my roundhouse. 
Oh, I must make sure, my back muscles react and my leg muscles keep me balanced and my wrist should hold steady, no flapping of fingers.

ooops. hold on, 

what if he does  not move t hat way. What will I do?
I didn't ask my coach about that move.  

Wait, I gotta ask the guys.......Arrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!

and a  lotta blablablalba....."


You just do it ! ! !


----------



## alphacat (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks again Maria 

We practiced today some sort of high kick, which goes diagonally to the chin / face-side of the opponent in a straight line (but diagonally), unlike a roundhouse kick to the head which performs this arch before it reaches the opponents face.

I was wondering how it is called.
As with the roundhouse kick, do you hit with the lower part of the shin in this case?​


----------



## grado (Nov 10, 2009)

check this






will be useful


----------



## Jimi (Nov 10, 2009)

I agree that high round kicks are powerfull, I saw a few landed this weekend at the 38th Annual Bando Full Contact Kickboxing Nationals 
(the Oldest Full Contact Kickboxing Event in the States) in Columbus Ohio. Therer were Bama Lethwei fighter, Muay Thai fighters and even a Kymer team fielded fighters.

Beware throwing your weight too high while pivoting the support foot, this can easily cause the support foot to slip out from under you. I nice high knee lift is great for high kick positioning, just try your best not too be too light footed on the support foot while pivoting attempting the high round kick, this is the common mistake made in trying to kick too high too soon.

I would have to disagree with a previous poster who mentioned "Your kicking leg should never really be bent in the first place either. Obviously not locked straight, but you don't want it bent like your throwing a knee."

IMO, you do want to throw the high round kick just like throwing a round knee strike. This is just how my Bando (Bama Lethwei) Instructors and others teach it. Throw the knee with pivot into a round knee strike and follow with the shin, instep. 

I was taught that if in the live moment of sparring or fighting, the oppoent closed the distance he eats the knee at closer range, if at mid range he eats the shin and at a slightly longer range he eats the instep/foot. This is simply how the round kick has been taught here in the states in Muay Thai & Bama Lethwei for nearly 40 yrs and it works. 

Don't get me wrong, I am not saying my way is the only way, there are variations like the Stick Kick or Short Round that have their own dynamics and function, but for a traditional high round, this is what I believe in. Knee, Shin, Instep all from the same pivot.

While I understand differing camps of kickboxing teach slight variations on technique, when I have used the sound principle of pivot for the knee, shin kick & instep round motion is the same, I tend to hold to it and uphold it. I trust others will hold to their Kru or Sayas preference in these variations.

Some profess, pivot a full 180 degrees, some profess pivot a minimum of 135 degrees. Some profess kick up on an angle of near 45 degrees and some profess kick as near horizonal as possible as not to kank your shin/instep on an elbow guard/spike. These are all camp specific so do as you all choose.

I do agree 100% witht the poster who stated "The pivot alone can make or break you kicking prowess", that along with my instuctors insight, a good round knee makes a good round kick, I feel good knee mechanics make good kicking mechanics depending on your camp.

BTW alphacat, where is your Kru or coach when you have difficulties like this? Proper round kick mechanics specific to any camp is basic and drilled from like week 1. Muay Thai & Bama Lethwei bread & butter is Front Thrust (Teep) and Round Kick (Dtae wiang)

Best of luck developing the good skills you seek. Pay your respects to your Kru


----------



## alphacat (Nov 11, 2009)

Jimi, I really appreciate you answer!

Thank you very very much.


----------

